# 2018 Mercury 250 20in Verado 15900.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Spotless FW use off bass boat 300 hrs with Rigging and warranty Hydraulic Steering and pump included.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

2018 250 Verado pro 4 stroke
WARRANTY Through 5/22/2025
Platinum through 5/22/2021
Gold through 5/22/2025
20 in midsection 
302 hours
Lower unit serviced 

Can be purchased with all the controls

SHIPPING AVAILABLE NATIONWIDE 
at buyers expense


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Needs a home


----------



## gilberto1 (Apr 22, 2021)

paragod said:


> 2018 250 Verado pro 4 stroke
> WARRANTY Through 5/22/2025
> Platinum through 5/22/2021
> Gold through 5/22/2025
> ...


how much still available?


----------

